# How old????



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I was just wondering how old everyone on here is??? I am 24 and I don't really consider myself to be a mature person most of the time.... but I don't complain nearly as much as half the people on this sight!!! we are here to give and recieve information about lakes, techniques, fish and so much more! to be honest I am tired of all the crybabies on here saying " oh, there is no way he caught that many fish in that amount of time!" or " I can't believe he kept all those bass!" now I am an avid catch and release fisherman and yeah it hurts a little when you see people take nice bass out of any lake! but if its done legally there is nothing you can do! and why when someone has a great day out on a lake we instantly criticize basically out of jealousy! ok if you think someone isn't telling the truth don't believe them! maybe don't even respond! but if they are wouldn't it be nice to learn new techniques that you havent thought of or just didn't try! when it comes to fishing I don't care who you are you can learn something from everyone! If I was CMO I wouldn't even post on here anymore cause all everyone does is criticize him for catching big numbers and big quality of fish! you know what maybe he is lying, don't believe him! but he still caught big bass just by looking at his pictures... no matter where they came from they are still good bass! so how about everyone just knock that little chip on they're shoulder off a little, maybe grow up a little too! good luck and let everyone catch some :B !!!!


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

24!?!?!? you old fart sheesh ! 22 here


----------



## fizzle fro (Jul 17, 2005)

im 17 here


----------



## ill be on the water (Jun 5, 2005)

Im 17 also.


----------



## junkyardbass (Mar 19, 2006)

wow I feel old. I'm 26, 30 is just around the corner for me. I guess I need to start looking into some good nursing homes


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Your all kids!! 57 here and believe me that's not old compaired to some on here. So quit complaining about things jig and enjoy your YOUNG life. Your only as old as you feel guys, remember that.


----------



## C.M.O (Oct 21, 2005)

Im am 34 years old.


----------



## Smallwaters (Jul 4, 2006)

i'm 49 years old.


----------



## Basskisser1 (May 15, 2004)

50 feel like 25


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Wow I am 17 too. Ill be on the water, you seem pretty mature for your age...


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

59 going on 30.........grandkids keep you young


----------



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

Ill have to get ahold of the cloning records at the lab... Thats a good question....my age........


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

im not complaining I am just trying to suggest different ways to look at things! as to not be offended! I don't know how 24 should feel but I am pretty sure my back shouldn't hurt nearly as much as it does.. lol... concrete will do that to ya! but then again I haven't lost a step on the basketball court... baseball I now suck at but I am using wooden bats for the first time!!!!! anyway...


----------



## MR ED (May 31, 2006)

I Am 40.i Feel Like 25.it Is My Wife And Kids That Keep Me Young.keep Your Line Wet,your Copenhagen Dry,and Your Family Close By.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

39, but age is relevent when you have a rod and reel in hand


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Hey "Soap" and "Water", I never would have guessed that you two were just 
17!! O.K. I'll tell...... I'm 43, but I act like I'm 23   You guys enjoy your youth while you can, cause the yrs. will sneek up on ya before you know it  (I asked this on another post.....Soap how can I get the smiley/horsey poopy icon?? If you don't mind me asking  ) WB


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

40ish , been fishing for 30+ years. Even caught a few fish once.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

ill be 17 in 2 weeks


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

17, I'll be 18 July 23rd.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Peple and Fishing-Miller, your both 17 also? Man.....you guys are making me feel old!!   WB


----------



## cummins_man (May 16, 2006)

I've been 6 ever since I was a kid.

My wife and three kids may agree.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks for the compliment WB....

Someone sent me the "horsey poopy icon".
http://www.thesmilies.com


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Just turned 22...


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

31 here and I'm starting to feel the cuts and scrapes a little more lol


----------



## sammy0992 (Apr 15, 2004)

JIggin I understand what your saying... Guess being 54 does that ....Glad that people post what they catch and how myself


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Thanks for the website "Soap"! I grew up with horses and that icon cracks me up! WB


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Old enough to know better...

To young to resist!

36- bald,IBS,enlarged prostate,3colonoscopies,2bad knees,haircovered back,TMJ,gout.... SORE THUMBS keeping it going!!!!

I used to have a mullet and could do backflips on command after 2 beers. 

My advice to young anglers... sleep more,party less, fish as often as you can!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

i am only 16 here


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

i turned 16 eight days ago,didn't realize how many young anglers are on this site.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> My advice to young anglers... sleep more,party less, fish as often as you can!


Done Done and Done, there is nothing more Id rather do then fish. I just got a love for it, I spend more time doing fishing related stuff then I do sleeping.



smalliediehard said:


> i turned 16 eight days ago,didn't realize how many young anglers are on this site.


 Didnt think you were that young, Happy belated birthday.


----------



## Be one with the fish! (May 21, 2006)

yep. only 16 here also


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

31, no 32 i can't ever remember.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

67 and better looking than Dale M.


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

sgofish said:


> 59 going on 30.........grandkids keep you young


ill trade ya jerry ill be 30 in 14 days feel like im going on 59....LOL


----------



## Shadowolf (May 29, 2006)

32, but I dont feel like Im old yet!


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

46 and I think I played too hard.


----------



## ill be on the water (Jun 5, 2005)

Wow, I really am shocked that there is so many of us high schoolers on the site. Well, good fishing to all


----------



## Yanks (Oct 4, 2005)

25.. Sometimes feeling 15 and sometimes 35.. That's life I suppose. Here's to cheaper car insurance!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

your as old as you feel,some days i feel it , not long toward retirefishing,58 this fall,,,


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

28 yearsd old and already looking forward to retirement. Hopefully the wife finished her PhD in the next year or so. I told her... when you have your doctorate finished and we pay it off..... I AM FINISHED


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

49 here...with lots of miles on the odometer!


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

29 going on 30. and still fishin 4 days a week


----------



## Fat Bill (Jan 16, 2006)

Working on 58 this September. Finally retired from my last job (teaching industrial technology) after 35 years. Will probably look for a part time job this winter if fishing and my wife's to do list don't get in the way.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

I Never Thought I Would Admit This--- But Was 55 On The 4th Of July.
Some Days I Feel Like 20 ,and Other Days I Feel Like 65. 

Be Nice To Your Kids---cause They Pick Out Your Nursing Home


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm 54 but after so many years of working in the steel mill and playing football for well over 20 years, this body is breaking apart on me. Sore hands, arms shoulders, legs, and back. But i still fish. :G


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

wow i thought that me and soap were the only people under the age of 18 hear


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

48 yrs Work hard - Play hard - still like the playing part more
geowol
George


----------



## Fun-Outdoors (Feb 16, 2006)

50 in September of this year. I still feel like a youngster but I just cant get my bones to move as well or as quick


----------



## DJSamwise (May 30, 2006)

25 years old. I'm working on a formula to stay this age forever.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

Will turn 28 in the October and wishing every day I was a kid again.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm old enough to know better...but still young enough not to care...!  
So, that makes me younger then the oldest member but older then the youngest member.  
Geez, where'd all these young folks come from all the sudden.

BTW: Linda, Happy belated, mine was the day before.


----------



## Bherrick (Mar 15, 2006)

Hook & Book & CAUSEWAYCREW happy belated  

I'll be 31 tommorrow


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

That may be true Rodney but you look much older than you claim!  I guess that's from playing hard all those years? Hey, that's my excuse anyway.


----------



## cummins_man (May 16, 2006)

You guys sure know how to make someone feel old. 

39 living fast and running on fumes, who needs sleep?


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

CAUSEWAYCREW said:


> I Never Thought I Would Admit This--- But Was 55 On The 4th Of July.
> Some Days I Feel Like 20 ,and Other Days I Feel Like 65.
> 
> Be Nice To Your Kids---cause They Pick Out Your Nursing Home



HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

34 and concrete ruined my back . 

Play fast , crash hard .


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

42 and I'll add... work hard, fish harder...


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Apr 11, 2004)

Turned the big 50, last august- can still do the stupid things that I did in my mid 20's, I just pay for it a few DAYS longer...been hooked on fishing since I was 5 yrs. old , at my Uncle's cottage on Indian Lake !!!!


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

23 and falling apart...its getting harder and harder to get up for tournaments after a night out on the town.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I am 22 and won't be 23 until Nov. Right now I feel great and I am lovin life. Heck you only have 100 years to live and I am not going to waste any of it by complaining about a sore body. You can rest when your dead!!


----------



## Smokin Joker (Jun 30, 2005)

I am 36, back broke down from 17 years bent over a fender wrenchin on hoopties, hips hurt from sittin in the boat for too long and bad elbows from too much castin!!!  

Later
Brian


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

58 1/2 years old and still think ice fishing was gods gift to man.


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

27 three kids. an one on the way.an loving it


----------



## Oldfox1939 (Apr 14, 2004)

How old you think I am, he said.......I turned 66....8 months ago. .......ain't nothin' worth much except........ Old dogs n' children and water mellon wine.

I would add to that a good day fishing....for any kind of fish.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

17... running on 3-4 hours sleep most of the time, fishing up to 3 tournaments per week and loving every minute of it


----------



## sparkie (Jan 18, 2005)

Can anyone remember when your TV broke you could take out a few tubes in the back and run them up to the drugstore and test them? Thats how old i am


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

I might as well admit I'm about 652 fish old, ha ha 43


----------



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

18...gonna be 19 Tuesday. I havn't been here long, but didn't think there was that many teens on here either.


----------



## goin'_fishin' (May 5, 2004)

53 years young, but I keep wondering who that old guy is that is see when I look at a mirror!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Procraftboats21 said:


> 17... running on 3-4 hours sleep most of the time, fishing up to 3 tournaments per week and loving every minute of it


how do u get into these touneys. that i what i want to do but cant find them unless they r at walmart.lol


----------



## Chuck (Oct 9, 2004)

67 will be 68 in Sept. But never too old to go musky fishing. Will not let two bad disk in my neck put a stop to fishing. If it starts to get to me casting,start up the kicker and troll some.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

old eneough to complain about anything i want   
but i won't,cause after dying twice in the last 6 years and coming way too close a third time recently,it's best to keep quiet,LOL.
if my luck holds out for a few more months i'll be sitting in my boat on hoover reservoir on new years day again,and celebating number 60 a couple weeks later 



> Will not let two bad disk in my neck put a stop to fishing


 go for it.
they took 3 disks and 4 vertebrae out of my neck last october 30th,and i was celebating new years day in a boat on hoover with a bunch of other ogf guys


----------



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

My birthday is on the July 4th and I just celebrated my 37th on Tuesday! I was talking with some friends about growing up with a 4th of July birthday and how until I was about 6 years old I thought all of the fireworks, celebrations, parades, etc. were for me and my birthday! Then....I found out the truth and my ego was flattened. LOL


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I turned 50 on 'tax day". 

If its not the back, its the knees. And if its not the knees, its a good day.  
Two grown sons in college, and a great wife of my youth. (we've been together since we were 16) 

Life is good even when its tough.


----------



## lunder (Aug 23, 2005)

40. Be 41 in one month but that's OK 'cause I hear 40 is the new 30 and 30 is the new 20! Guess that means 20 is the new 10 huh?


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Good one lunder, I feel younger already!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Born too fishh!!!!!!!!Did someone say hardwater!??


----------



## knightwinder (May 12, 2006)

heyjay said:


> 34 and concrete ruined my back .
> 
> Play fast , crash hard .


Same here from the concrete.


----------



## knightwinder (May 12, 2006)

I'm 42 - sounds a little old. Still feel 30 some days and 59 most days. But I never think about any of those problems when I'm out fishing.


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

I used to have a crystal set radio, what does that tell you? Yipes!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I used to have a crystal set radio


 i had one of those too
but i canned it when i finally got one of those new fangled transister radios,LOL.


----------



## RIPatJCU (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm 21 and when I was about 12 I had a kit where you built your own crystal radio believe it or not. It actually worked too!
But I'm in college, working about 30 hours a week in downtown Cleveland, and feel old as hell (compared to my 3-4 night per week bar hopping days)


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

im36 for 1 more month


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

53 years old.Work 18 hours a day 6 days a week,fish 12 hours the other day.Plan on retiring at 60-key word-plan on-lol!


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

And I though running my own business would be cool...................


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

27 and loving ife great kid's, great wife ,love my job and i am able to fish 2x a week 3 if im lucky


----------



## schwing343 (Apr 11, 2006)

19, wishing i was 21


----------



## lunder (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey Schwing 343 careful what you wish for. You'll spend most of your life wishing you were any younger age. Besides beer tasted better when it was illegal, but I'm sure you've yet to taste beer.


----------



## devildog (Jan 2, 2005)

27 but if you ask my wife she'll say 12 at best!! HA!!!!


----------



## laurajb (Jul 7, 2006)

38 years old, but come Nov. I will be 37.!!! I have decided to start subtracting instead of adding. so in 17 years I WILL BE 21 wooooohooooo....


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

just turned 23...feeling pretty old noticing a few aches and pains that were never there before...


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

class of 69,thats all i will say.or i have baught about38 fishing licenses


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

31, but i can say i've learned from guys older and a lot younger than me on this site.


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

24 and I feel just like I did at 18 or at least I think so


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

PHATE said:


> 31, but i can say i've learned from guys older and a lot younger than me on this site.


Great post PHATE!! So very true. Of course there are more younger than older on here now!


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

laurajb said:


> 38 years old, but come Nov. I will be 37.!!! I have decided to start subtracting instead of adding. so in 17 years I WILL BE 21 wooooohooooo....




In 6 years we will be the same age then


----------



## laurajb (Jul 7, 2006)

LOL ddd.... cool... needed that laugh, im at work and its ugly...


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

i am 22 and feeling older every day


----------



## firetiger (Jul 24, 2004)

26 years old and listens like my 3 yr old daughter. ask my wife


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

44yrs young .Fishin year round still !


----------



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

Dang Jiggin fool, 2406 views, to bad you werent sellin something with that many hits.
now....how many of us were lying about our ages....lol


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

I remember chasing something other than fish back in my youth. Now what was it. I think it satrted with a "W". Now what were those things? Kind of soft and smelled good too. Hmm W,W,W. NOW I REMEMBER. Women. Hard to believe its been 50 years altogether.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

I"m 30 and my wife says I act like i'm 12!


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

In November, I will be 11 for the 3rd time. (My wife says she's got 5 boys instead of 4. I have learned not to argue!)

"A young man once told an old man, "I run the household around my house!" The old man looked at him and said, "Yeah, and I bet when you come to the railroad tracks, and the lights are flashing with the gates down, you beep your horn to let the train know you're comin' through, too."


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Well lets see? If I started counting backwards at 45, I would be the same age as Laura right now!  You're gonna have to do the math on this one. lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2006)

33 years young.


----------



## walleyejan (Apr 1, 2005)

tubuzz2 said:


> 33 years young.


well i'll be 70 in october!!!!!!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

43 here. Too old to for my daughter to call cool, and too young for a mid life crisis. It`s all so confusing.


----------



## laurajb (Jul 7, 2006)

LOL fishingguy..... we need alittle more info.


----------



## Woody Wood (Jun 27, 2006)

Well I'm 35 and LOVE BEING A FULL GROWN MAN! Plus being the way I was in my younger years (well not that long ago I guess I started growing up at age 30 and still working at it  ) alot of people didn't think I would live to see 25! So the older I get the more I say I'M STILL HERE!

Anyway I know what you are saying! You are always going to have that HATER crowd in life wherever you go. The key is to not feed into them! When you let HATERS take up your mind space you are letting them win or you are letting them do to exactly what they want and that is to get on your nerves! Plus don't learn the hard way how to deal with them like I did by getting into a bunch of fights, arguments, and sometimes trouble over something as stupid as HATERS!

Tell them like this,

Don't HATE the player, HATE the game!   

So just enjoy your fishin, fishin stories, and those here that want to enjoy the same and don't sweat the HATERS!


----------



## mraska (Apr 5, 2006)

well, we have probably all the age ranges covered on here. i'm 36, started fishing seriously only last year after renting a boat at punderson with my wife last spring. a few weeks later we were fixing up our own 14' aluminum fishing boat and hitting punderson and ladue regurarly. while i had fished a little in my teens, it seems like i went about 20 years without anything. i wish i could have some of those years back to go fishing.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

just turned 42 on 7/8 and damm i feel like it until i start reeling in the nights dinner..


----------

